# Best Place to Surf Fish Hatteras Island?



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

My son and I will be staying in Frisco next weekend, and I'm wondering, where is the best place to surf fish on the island? We'd love to catch some sharks, but are interested in catching whatever is biting.

Is there a lot of grass in the surf now? If so, are some places better than others to avoid it?

Thanks in advance!

- Luther


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Theyve been catching some sharks in the Hook, some down at Hatteras Inlet, few sheepshead up at Oregon Inlet on the pilings, sea mullet, pompano, few croaker, blues, and some spanish from the surf, spanish have been around the point area, umm think ive heard of some pups, specks, and a few flounder from the sound.....................none of this is 1st or 2nd hand info.............just what ive read on here the past week or so.

Hope ya'll get into them!


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Where is the hook? Follow the beach southwest around the point?

Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

yep, that portion S SW of the Point


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

it is a ways north of Frisco, but for someone who does not have 4X4 access to the beach, you can't go wrong fishing at the Boiler up at Pea Island for small bottom fish, blues, and occasionally something bigger. Just avoid it on a westerly wind because the bugs will eat you up!


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

French,
I've heard about the boiler--where is it on Pea Island?
Thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wolfbass said:


> French,
> I've heard about the boiler--where is it on Pea Island?
> Thanks


 Few mi south of bridge,just pullover and look you'll see it..


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Pea Island Boiler*

There is a visitor center on the right a few miles South of the Oregon Inlet Bridge. You can park there and walk over. You can actually see the boiler through a break in the dunes just after you pass the visitor's center.

http://www.outerbanksguidebook.com/folklore2.htm


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*http://www.outerbanksguidebook.com/folklore2.htm*

very interesting site there Bowser.. thx.


----------

